# Best Cage setup for a Jumping Spider?



## arandomparakeet

Hi! i'm am very new to keeping spiders as pets and so far i think i want my first choice to be a bold jumping spider. So i was needing to know what the best cage for one is, so far all I've found is vague answers and i want to make sure that i give it a good home. Thank you for helping me out!


----------



## The wolf

Tall container with a ton of space and and the more decorations to keep it happy the better @basin79 always uses a small sling pot glued right by the lid so your little fella won't make its web right on the lid not much substrate is required

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

obviously not a critter keeper since mine ESCAPED i looked for one for two years sorry im just a bit salty


----------



## Chuckiee

Tall container,little bit of soil on bottom(optional,just for the looks and more natural feel),some plants,sticks so they can jump on,make sure lid doesnt have large holes as these spider can surely escape from container,dont put any kind of dish with water inside as they can easily drown(just spray some water on sides of container or plants)...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

This is what I did for my jumpers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

I like using the larger AMAC containers, inverted and with some small holes drilled for ventilation. Then yeah, some bits of fake plants and some sticks or cork bark for cover and climbing.


----------



## doodledog

I use an old 8x8x8 exo-terra vivarium I had laying around.  He (or she..not sure) seems to love it.  Put an old fake plant from my beardie's aquarium that he wound up breaking and fit perfectly in the exo-terra.  Also added some  aquarium rocks I had left over from fish.  So far so good.  He/she seems to be happy and claimed it!


----------



## Ratmosphere

32 oz. deli cups with small air holes. I cut a square in my lids and hot glue screen to it. Works great.


----------



## Ann Device

Chuckiee said:


> Tall container,little bit of soil on bottom(optional,just for the looks and more natural feel),some plants,sticks so they can jump on,make sure lid doesnt have large holes as these spider can surely escape from container,dont put any kind of dish with water inside as they can easily drown(just spray some water on sides of container or plants)...


I have 2 P. Regius and this has been my strategy. How often do you clean out the containers? I hate destroying their nests when I wash off the plastic plants


----------



## Chuckiee

Ann Device said:


> I have 2 P. Regius and this has been my strategy. How often do you clean out the containers? I hate destroying their nests when I wash off the plastic plants


Whenever I notice some debris I try to take it out without destroying its web...2 p.regius you got? Those are really nice ones


----------



## kamakiri

Wow, Basin79 is a member here? Capital! I just this minute signed up here and he was the poor fellow I was assaulting with ridiculous questions over on YouChewed. Now I can assault hm with ridiculous questions here!

Fantabulous . . . I'm so glad I found this place . . . my wife and friends are not enamoured of my newfound love of jumping spiders so I was, well, a _Wandering_ spider, if you will!

And my nickname in Japanese means preying mantis (the word for "spider," "kumo," is not interesting, plus it's the same exact word for "cloud," so if there was such a thing as a Cloud Spider its name would be "Kumogumo" . . .)

Anyway, I had the same question . . . an enclosure for my little darling and the hatchlings that somehow appeared out of nowhere (I have no explanation for them. But I will ask that question elsewhere).

Anyway, great to be here!

Cheers

Nick (Kamakiri)


----------



## pandabacon

arandomparakeet said:


> Hi! i'm am very new to keeping spiders as pets and so far i think i want my first choice to be a bold jumping spider. So i was needing to know what the best cage for one is, so far all I've found is vague answers and i want to make sure that i give it a good home. Thank you for helping me out!


These are where I keep my 2 Bold jumpers. The larger vase hase a mature male and the smaller cookie jar has a 3rd or 4th instar.

The larger vase is from ikea and was probably under 15 dollars but was just sitting in my bathroom. The cookie jar was something I saw on youtube for a good Regius enclosure. It was around 11 dollars on amazon. You can also cut the center of the lid out and glue on a mesh.

They don't make nests on the lids on either of these and  both are pretty easy to get into with tongs for cleaning. I have an acrylic piece for a lid for the ikea vase just in case as well. You can probably get by with just a plastic container and paper towels but I wanted them to have a somewhat natural habitat and also look somewhat nice on display.

They seem really happy in these. I clean and change up the environment every 2 weeks or so. I also used to spray water in these in the morning but I just started to just use a dropper and put water drops on the leaves and on the branches.


----------



## Zacktigger

Are aquarium rocks a bad idea for ground cover ?


----------



## pandabacon

Zacktigger said:


> Are aquarium rocks a bad idea for ground cover ?


No. These guys don't really have any substrate requirements. It's better and cleaner than dirt from outside and easy to clean and doesn't create unnecessary humidity like other substrate.


----------



## Zacktigger

He's been clinging to the top where the vents are since I put hi I'm in there any idea? Is he just anxious


----------



## pandabacon

Zacktigger said:


> He's been clinging to the top where the vents are since I put hi I'm in there any idea? Is he just anxious


What does your setup look like? How long has he been in the enclosure? If it is easy for them to get to the top they will most likely go there unless you provide something they see as a better option. They like to be on walls and fences or vertical surfaces in the wild. That's why I use different types of bark and stand it upright to provide lots of different surfaces for them to hang onto. It really depends on the type of enclosure you are using on the options you have.


----------



## Zacktigger




----------



## Zacktigger

He's only been 8n there for 3 -4 hours


----------



## Marc Nav

Very beautiful species recently got mine and is a great eater heres mine since shes in the open.


----------



## Zacktigger

Nice, mine looks exactly like your typical bold jumper. Based on Google.  Just got em today, didn't want someone to kill it. Now I'm just hoping I dont make it miserable.


----------



## pandabacon

Zacktigger said:


> View attachment 289568
> View attachment 289569


Good start but it's a little open and these guys like cover and vertical surfaces. I would recommend finding things to place around the backs and sides of the terrarium. Tree bark, thin woodchips etc. These guys have really good eye sight and being down in the middle of that enclosure currently with all the clear sides is not good cover. Provide more places for it to hide or get cover down in the terrarium section and it will eventually explore and find places down there it's comfortable.

I posted a photo further up of my 2 enclosures. My jumpers usually create their nests inbetween tight spaces behind the woodchips between the glass or inbetween or under leaves. My mature one doesn't even create nests anymore and just sleeps on a piece of bark usually.


----------

